# Financial Independence Requirements...I'm confused



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

Related to the new requirements for Residente Temporal, I've read that I will need to prove financial independence by either:

Monthy Income: ±US$ 2,070/ mo. (provide 3 mos of bank statements)

or,

Average Annual Bank Balance: ±US$ 103,523 (provide 12 mos of bank statements)

My problem on the monthy income side is that I am 57 yrs old and cannot begin my pension (±US$4,000/mo) until I am 62.

On the Avg. Ann. Bank Balance side I have less than the required amount in the bank, however I do have more than the required amount in a 401k (not related to the pension). Does a 401k account qualify?

I also am currently selling my Seattle area house, when it sells, which should be soon...I will have well over the required amount in the bank, however it will not have been "IN" the bank for 12 months.

Is the solution to all of this to simply enter México on a 180 day "tourist" visa, renew it after 180 days, then return to Seattle and apply for the Residente Temporal? At that point bank balances well over the requirement will have been in place for over a year. 
Thank you


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

visas temporal

Temporary Resident Visa

It appears 6 months of deposits after taxes or 12 months of statements of an investment or savings account might be asked for by some Consulates. Also I feel a 401K account will pass as an investment account.


----------

